# Le Champion CF Geometry and Sizing



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

I am about to order a Le Champion CF. However, I have put together a spreadsheet in an effort to avoid ordering an incorrectly sized frame via the Internet. However, after having reviewed the sizing and comparing it to other frames, I am a bit confused. Seems their sizing of this frame is as confusing as the Le Champion Ti except in the other direction. Whereas the Ti Frame runs big, this frames appears runs small.

I am currently on a Windsor Trent 54 cm. The closest Le Champion CF in geometrically appears to be the 56 cm. I am 5' 7" .... seems strange that I would order the 56 cm.

Can any comment on the their experience with this frame and whether I am missing something?


----------



## ilovebikes (Aug 13, 2007)

Measure the top-tube and head tube of your current bike and buy the size with similar measurements, making sure that you can clear the stand-over height. Ignore the listed frame size because that doesn't mean anything in terms of how your bike will fit.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Listed top tube lengths for the 56 cm Le Champion CF is EXACTLY the same as the listed top tube length of my Windsor 54 cm. BOTH are 55 cm.

However, should I not really find out wht the Stack and Reach are? About the only way I would be able to get the for the LC CF would be from someone in this forum.

Stand over height for 56 cm LC CF is 76.8 cm versus 77.5 cm for the 54 cm Windsor.

The LC CF must run small .....


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's what it appears to be. The Le Champion CF is more about comfortable fit, and less about racer stretched-out position. So, yeah, the top tube should be shorter than more aggresive frames.

I've found that the most comfortable frame for me is also the fastest for long rides. Go figure.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Very interesting. I have input into 9 different models/brands on a spreadsheet. The LC CF 54 cm has the shortest top tube, followed by the Douglas Matrix, Look 566, Jamis Xenith Team, VeloVie and several others.

I guess this is the definition of a Compact frame.... I want comfort over speed at this stage in my life, so if a short more upright position is it, count me in.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Compact refers to the sloping top tube. Get the bike with the top tube length you want. Too short and too upright can be less comfortable on long rides as can put more weight on your butt and cause the road shock to go straight up your spine. At 54 with a history of lower back problems I am most comfortable with a stretched out position, but I do like my bars higher than when I was younger, about an inch below saddle height. YMMV


----------

